# oh sh*t



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Just got stuck in the rain .with my k-7500 in a pick up. Heavy rain! Anyone know if it will be OK. How long should I wait to use it? I need a van.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

All Pro said:


> Just got stuck in the rain .with my k-7500 in a pick up. Heavy rain! Anyone know if it will be OK. How long should I wait to use it? I need a van.


It will be fine. Electrical boxes on most drum machines are weather proofed to protect the gfi and wiring from moisture etc..
The worst that's happened to my m81 is when the belt gets wet, it slips and the pulleys go full speed while the rubber belt slips .
Let her dry out and she'll be fine
Matt


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

Spray 99 percent isopropyl alcohol into the openings of the electrical parts. Allowed it to evaporate.

Good enough for flooded motherboards, should be good enough for your sewer machine.


----------

